# (USA) Trading Series 1 and 2 Cards for Series 2 Cards



## Paulurr (Apr 4, 2016)

I would prefer to trade Specials for Specials and Commons for Commons. Trades in higher quantity take priority. I will also ship to Canada if it is two or more cards being traded. If I haven't replied to your comment that means I'm deciding if I should accept the trade or not!

HAVE:

SERIES 1-

004 -PENDING

007

014

017 (x2)

026 (x2)

049

055

088

SERIES 2-

101

113

125 (x2)

129 -PENDING

130 (x2)

133 -PENDING

139

144

147 (x2)

151

160

164 -PENDING

166 (x2)

177 

181

186

187

190 (x2)

194

200

WANT:

SERIES 2-

114

117

118

119 -PENDING

131 -PENDING

132

134

136

138

141

150

152 -PENDING

155

161

171 -PENDING

172

174

175

179

182 -PENDING

184

189

198


----------



## toddishott (Apr 4, 2016)

108 for 101?


----------



## jdchicky10 (Apr 5, 2016)

177 Flip for 196 Freya?


----------



## Michael24 (Apr 6, 2016)

174 for 151?


----------

